# New Member



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish to buy an antique pocket watch in good condition. I have seen a few in my price range and dozens outside, i have looked at auction sites and shops.3 of the watches i am considering are being sold by Vintage Watch Shop 2 made by LWC around 1890 at Â£200/300 and the other a 1820 Massey 5 Fusee made in Maidstone shop price 385 also on ebay at 485 ?. Can anyone offer me advice on the seller/watches/prices please.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I assume you're buying this watch to use it regularly? If so, an American pocket watch from a good manufacturer, or a good-quality European watch, also from a reputable manufacturer, is probably your best bet.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

I assume you're buying this Watch to use it reguarly.

Make sure it hasn't got a Verge Escapement. Verges from this period run fast now, gaining anything from 2 Minutes to 5 Hours per day. The regulator will not be able correct this.

If you want reliable operation above all else, I would suggest a [swiss] Lever without a FusÃ©e. A 19th Century watch without a FusÃ©e rules out most English watches. If you have an English Lever, if it stops it may "crash" as they rarely have Darts. This is very easy to correct but perhaps a bit annoying.

If you want a FusÃ©e (and I would understand if you do), go for the latter part of the 19th C. The 10/11-inch Chains for the former part are very hard to find.

Having said all that, if you can find a useable Verge FusÃ©e, and you can trust yourself with it in general use, I would recommend it. I think that their movements are particuarly beautiful, especially when running.

I have an English English-Lever FusÃ©e from 1892. It runs well even in use (but it isn't my everyday Watch).


----------

